# rainbow snake head



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i dont have one nor will i because of my mom until i have my own house but is it true they grow to 6 inch. whats the min tank size. and the care for them...hmm i look around and look up rainbow snakehead for sale muhaha. if i have to i will do this for one *fishing but dont you need a permit or can you just keep one with no government crap


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are a dwarf snakehead growing to aprox. 8 inches.Much smaller than most of the snakeheads.All snakeheads are illegal in the US and National Geographic is having ashow on in the next week to explain why.They have NO predators in our waters and are becoming a major problem.
Rainbow Snakehead - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer
This is some info on them.
this guy said he got licensed to keep them.It really seemed like a bad thing happening right in front of us all.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/snakehead-update-65665.html
and this is a link to another of his threads to explain even when licensed what a BAD idea these fish are.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/sad-sad-night-42952.html
I had a red snakehead back in the 1980's.In a 135 g tank he and his other predatory fish friends ate 200 of the largest goldfish I could get EVERY WEEK!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i knew they were illegal but i was just hoping aww......


----------



## AquaLife4me (Jul 15, 2014)

Sux that all the cool fish are illegal lol!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i know right i was only gonna use them to take over the world ha ha *pc


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Which they would gladly do, if left to their own devices  Some fishes are simply better off left to nature.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmmmm...... if they were saltwater then no problem right shark food!


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

There is really no problem with any species of fish if they are left in their native habitat.

Nature has her way of controlling things, and that particular species was chosen by nature to be in a particular place for a particular reason.

The problem starts when humans decide to alter that. Then, that species is obtained by a less than responsible hobbyist, that keeps it until its too big, too mean, too expensive to feed, whatever, and releases it and a mate into the local waterway.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no no i meant with predators cuz they dont have any. but then again its us people who rule the world and then screw up the world so it balances out kinda if you think about it.but i like the way you put it about stupid people with fish like oscars it makes me want to shove the people in a fish tank for theie whole life and when they get out taser them. sorry if that was too violent i have anger issues when i think about that subject.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

All snakeheads are a huge problem in tanks. Unfortunately, by the time the conservation folks in FL realized what they were dealing with it was way too late. These things have destroyed wide areas of native wildlife and should never leave asia where they belong.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

henningc said:


> All snakeheads are a huge problem in tanks. Unfortunately, by the time the conservation folks in FL realized what they were dealing with it was way too late. These things have destroyed wide areas of native wildlife and should never leave asia where they belong.


Ah, too bad its' hard to get people to eat them. They were brought here as food in the first place. Maybe fried snakehead after some nice lionfish sashimi, LOL.
(I hear they actually do taste quite nice)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i actually do not believe in the act of eating fish. i live by this motto,fish are friends not food!


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

So are cows and chickens, but who passes on a good steak ?? or Chick-fil-A ? *old dude


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

brian c said:


> i actually do not believe in the act of eating fish. i live by this motto fish are friends not food!


I understand that. I don't eat fish because I just flat out don't like the taste/texture. But it _is _a way to control invasive species, lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll eat "gordons/mrs.pauls" fish sticks or whatevers?I'm not all hip to "gourmet fish" and sushi will be in" another world' for sure!I love a good burger,so mooooo...ve over,but I think Kehy nailed it.just like recycling things that don't detirorate(use it again Sam),I really think there are enough people who do eat fish to solve more than 1 world eco problem at "DINNER TIME"!
Before they became popular to americans (and whoever) the celestial pearl danio(CPD) was/is a major food source where it is collected!It would take thousnads of CPD to eaqual 1 snakehead in weight for food!YUM!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I'll eat "gordons/mrs.pauls" fish sticks or whatevers?I'm not all hip to "gourmet fish" and sushi will be in" another world' for sure!I love a good burger,so mooooo...ve over,but I think Kehy nailed it.just like recycling things that don't detirorate(use it again Sam),I really think there are enough people who do eat fish to solve more than 1 world eco problem at "DINNER TIME"!
> Before they became popular to americans (and whoever) the celestial pearl danio(CPD) was/is a major food source where it is collected!It would take thousnads of CPD to eaqual 1 snakehead in weight for food!YUM!!!


Dwarf gouramis and larger species are still a valuable food source in SE Asia. The carp that invade US waterways (and then go flying and hit someone in the head) sell for quite a bit overseas. Catfish are universally seen as a valuable food source since many can live out of the water for hours and so the meat will stay fresh (same deal with snakeheads). African cichlids are heavily fished as a group of food species (and farmed as tilapia). Piranha and pacu are a convenient and easy to harvest food in South America. Lionfish are a delicacy in Asia. People around the world eat small freshwater shrimp. 

A lot of the species that we keep as pet fish are used for food around the world. I wonder how many people we could feed if we fed the invasive species to the hungry?


----------

